# Goldens needing homes



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What's the name of your rescue? I sure hope they find forever homes soon. Thank you for rescuing them!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Kimm said:


> What's the name of your rescue? I sure hope they find forever homes soon. Thank you for rescuing them!


Noah's Ark/Brown Animal Rescue. Thank you I am sure we will find great homes just hope she is not pregnant. We had a beagle dumped on us and she was pregnant and she had 8 puppies last Friday nite. We are out of room.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope they find forever homes soon. Very much good luck!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

KatzNK9 said:


> I hope they find forever homes soon. Very much good luck!


Thank you we can use all the luck and prayers we can get. Like I said we have run out of room. We are now having to post them on our websites and find foster homes which is very hard to do. Counting the pups we have over 25 up for adoption. We may have another golden that is only 6 months old.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks to you and your rescue for taking them in. How sad...

I hope they all find great homes soon.


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

i am know they will find homes


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Bless you for taking them in!

If we come across anyone looking to adopt--we'll pass your info along.

SJ


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks all. The 5 year old will be the hardest to place. Everyone we have had contact with wants a puppy. I would keep all of them but unfortunately my main residence has a rule that we can only have 3 furbabies in residence. However the idiots down the street can have 6 kids and let them run all over the neighborhood causing havoc. Sometimes life is just not fair. I am seriously thinking of breaking the rules.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

We have already had 10 emails this am with people interested in the female golden. Unfortunately nothing on the male. I am afraid because of his age nobody will be interested. All you friends from OHIO get the word out.....


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

sholley, what is the web address of your rescue?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful, I am sure they will find great homes.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

shenando said:


> sholley, what is the web address of your rescue?


Noahs Ark Animal Shelter

We are on petfinder. Still nothing on the male. I am really in shock about that. We now have the 6 month old puppy up as well and needless to say she has had quite a few inquiries.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my I am so glad that you have them in your rescue. I do hope that soon someone takes the boy. I have had a 5 year old female for only a month and she is going to her forever home tomorrow. Her brother was adopted out before we even got him on the site so I do think you will get him adopted out. It just may take a little more time. We have had success with older ones being adopted out as old as 8 and 9 like other rescues. I am so sorry that you are so full now though. I know it makes it so hard when even more need to come in. Thinking of you all.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

goldengirls&boys said:


> Oh my I am so glad that you have them in your rescue. I do hope that soon someone takes the boy. I have had a 5 year old female for only a month and she is going to her forever home tomorrow. Her brother was adopted out before we even got him on the site so I do think you will get him adopted out. It just may take a little more time. We have had success with older ones being adopted out as old as 8 and 9 like other rescues. I am so sorry that you are so full now though. I know it makes it so hard when even more need to come in. Thinking of you all.


Thank you so much for the words of encouragement. I want to keep them all. I just got finished with a petting session. Thank goodness we have two hands and feet. All going at the same time. It is so funny how each Golden thinks they are number one...I just sit back and giggle at the butting of each other to get the most attention.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I contacted Lynne Aronoson out your way. She is going to see what she can do to help. She belongs to two different rescues and just helped me out with two other dogs. So hopefully she can help you out. I passed along all your information to her on here. Hopefully you will hear something from her. Keep us posted.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks all. Here are the pictures of the male. He is so handsome.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, he is such a handsome boy, big paws and all. I cannot believe people being more reluctant to rescue a 5 year old - he looks like he's all play and vigor! 5 is SO young!!! I really really hope he gets adopted soon, please keep us posted. I would adopt him in a heartbeat if I didn't already have a golden rescue who is NOT dog friendly.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

He is definately still a puppy at heart. He was attacked by a big dog so now he is very afraid of big dogs. He likes smaller dogs but is afraid of the big boys. He is in foster care but they are having problems now with another dog bothering him so we need to transfer him or find him a forever home soon. I sure hope someone finds it in their hearts to rescue him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe this can be kept near the top so people in OH get to see him. He's precious!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Maybe this can be kept near the top so people in OH get to see him. He's precious![/QUOT
> 
> 
> Thanks, I agree. We need to find great homes


----------



## ben's mom (Feb 2, 2007)

He is one beautiful boy! I would take him if he weren't so far away...you can see by the look in his eyes that he has alot of joy and love to offer. Good Luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for him!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

He is such a handsome boy. I hope they both find good homes.


----------



## goldengirl34 (Mar 11, 2007)

i hope you find a good home for the male,my boyfriend& I are intrested in adopting but we live in nj.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I am in Ohio. Is he good with other dogs? I have a 5 month old golden at the moment and mine is already timid with other dogs. I also have 3 young kids ages 6, 3, 2 and if we got another doggie, he would have to be good with kids. Do you have any other information on him?


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

He is a very handsome fella, looks sweet as ever! I hope he finds that perfect home soon, he looks to be a perfect dog for someone out there. I'm curious as to why many would be picking the females over such a sweet male as well, maybe some don't know how loving the males are. Sure hope the females are spayed, but since it's a rescue I am sure it is done.

Hope this handsome boy finds that loving home soon, he looks like one big cuddle bug, but don't like seeing him on that chain.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 5, 2007)

How does he do with kids, any chance in finding that out? I'm not too far from Ohio, just in New Castle PA, I have 10 year boy who is has spina bifida and relies on a wheel chair to get around and two girls 7 and 4.
We would like to try to trian as a service dog and a family pet, being five though and being that I wouldn't know if its too late, but I would not be objected to a older dog though. thanks Doug


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Dugger said:


> How does he do with kids, any chance in finding that out? I'm not too far from Ohio, just in New Castle PA, I have 10 year boy who is has spina bifida and relies on a wheel chair to get around and two girls 7 and 4.
> We would like to try to trian as a service dog and a family pet, being five though and being that I wouldn't know if its too late, but I would not be objected to a older dog though. thanks Doug


Thanks all. Well he is currently not around children and since he was dumped at the shelter we are not sure about children. He is very loving to all who come in contact with him. Like stated earlier he is afraid of big dogs. If you are wanting a service dog I personally would suggest a younger dog to train. He is very obedient. I have left a message to get the latest word on him today. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Apparently from some emails received it has been interpreted from my original posting that the male is still in a kill shelter and that is incorrect. I apologize if it came across as such. He was dumped at a kill shelter but he was rescued from the shelter and is currently in foster care. We do however need to find a new foster home or permanent home for him because he is afraid of bigger dogs and she does have two that are bothering him.


----------

